#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  PPT Themes and AXIS Lines in a Graph

## james.ALM

Hi all,

First post - apologies if this is in the wrong place!

Ok, So there doesn't seem to be a way to set up a template in Powerpoint so that when you change the THEME, it changes:

1.  The AXIS lines within a graph that has been placed there or copied from an Excel spreadsheet and,

2.  The borders/lines of any table 

Would anybody kindly know of a solution to this?

Thanks!
James

----------


## james.ALM

**Bump**  :Smilie:

----------

